# Hot Water Tank Noise



## karnold (Aug 19, 2013)

I am having issues trying to find the source of a noise that is coming from a water heater which was installed by another company in Ottawa. 

The noise appears only what the water heater turns on but normally disappears shortly after. I seems to be able to recreate the noise gently pushing on the tank or the pipes. The tank is level and all the connection seems to be tight. The only thing I could think of is maybe the anode may be lose.

Anyone have any ideas or have encounter this issue before?

I got a friend to posted a video I to give you guys a better listen:





Thanks,
John


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

I would check the heat fins going through the tank that sounds like what your hearing . I'm almost positive that's the fin bouncing around when you move the tank .


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

I got a better idea... call a real plumber


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

RJ can smell the problem from where he is. lOl


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

I'd find the bell and disconnect it...


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Geez, all these plumbers and no one knows a faulty kanuter valve when they hear it? :laughing:

An intro is requested from all new members. In case you missed it, here is the link. http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/. 

The PZ is for Plumbing Professionals ( those engaged in the plumbing profession) 

Post an intro and tell our members where you are from, years in the trade, and your area(s) of expertise in the plumbing field. 

This info helps members who are waiting to welcome you to the best plumbing site there is. 

We look forward to your valuable input.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

In your profile you state your plumbing related field is "none". That may also be the correct description for the helpful opinions you will receive.


----------



## Plumberman (Jul 7, 2008)

plbgbiz said:


> In your profile you state your plumbing related field is "none". That may also be the correct description for the helpful opinions you will receive.


Bazinga!


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

That's an easy fix. 










































































































Just unplug the power cord.


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

Sounds like the gas inlet screen is loose and fluttering in the gas valve when it comes on. That would be the first thing I would check.


----------



## anivaryapump (Aug 21, 2013)

Water hammer is a very loud banging, knocking or hammering noise in the pipes that occurs when the flow is suddenly turned off. It is caused by a pressure or shock wave that travels faster than the speed of sound through the pipes, brought on by a sudden stop in the velocity of the water, or a change in the direction.


----------



## Best Darn Sewer (Dec 23, 2012)

Sounds to me like you need a flue hammer arrestor. They work great.


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

anivaryapump said:


> Water hammer is a very loud banging, knocking or hammering noise in the pipes that occurs when the flow is suddenly turned off. It is caused by a pressure or shock wave that travels faster than the speed of sound through the pipes, brought on by a sudden stop in the velocity of the water, or a change in the direction.


Really Sherlock??? We are gonna keep juicing you til you post a full proper intro..


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

www.DIYChatroom.com


----------

